# Komponenten positionieren in Android Studio 3.6.3



## marlem (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

irgendwie scheint sich bei Android Studio wieder grundsätzlich was geändert zu haben.
Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Button in meine Aktivity ziehe, kann ich den mit der Maus nirgends hinziehen.
Wenn ich auf den Button klicke, erscheinen keine Kreise, wie in vielen Videos gezeigt, sondern Quadrate.

Siehe Screenshot im Anhang!

*Frage:*
Wie kann ich in Android Studio 3.6.3 Komponenten positionieren?


----------



## marlem (11. Mai 2020)

Habe es gefunden!


----------

